
Ex-Goldman programmer's code theft conviction revived by New York court - sjreese
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN1582L0?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5887c88804d301274c98a2a1&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
qohen
Here's a background article in Vanity Fair [0] about the previous
installlments of this Kafka-esque story, by Michael Lewis, who later
incorporated it into his book, _The Flash Boys_ , about High-Frequency Trading
(you may know Lewis for some of his earlier books, _Liar 's Poker_ and/or
_Moneyball_ ).

I'd quote things from the Vanity Fair piece, but there's so much there worth
reading -- highly recommended.

[0] [http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/09/michael-lewis-
goldman...](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/09/michael-lewis-goldman-
sachs-programmer)

